# what is the easiest hydroponic diy set up



## bambam123 (Nov 4, 2008)

what type of hydroponic system is the easisest for a beginner. And where can i find a tutorial to making one?


----------



## leggoeggo (Nov 4, 2008)

YouTube - Grow Cannabis hydroponically By Eatspam & Raven


----------



## earlymorninstonepeomp (Nov 4, 2008)

DO NOT go top drip system. Ebb and flow, DWC anything but top feed. Pain in the ass.


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 4, 2008)

You need to read the threads at the top of the hydro section and I mean read them thoroughly....consider them hydro 101 then you will either have an answer to your question or so many ideas swirling around that brain of yours that you will return to ask well researched specific questions from which we can offer advice instead of suggesting and providing blueprints for a diy op.......happy reading 

1. Get a harvest every 2 weeks
2. Harvest a pound every three weeks
3. Al B FaQt
4. Hydroponics

.....to clarify, you can read the others as you like


----------



## bambam123 (Nov 4, 2008)

i wanna make a homemade version of this but with a bigger tank
SH Hydroponics, Inc. > DWC Basic Kit


----------



## Florida Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

bambam123 said:


> what type of hydroponic system is the easisest for a beginner. And where can i find a tutorial to making one?


If you aren't set on a full hydro system you might want to check out the Hempy method. It's a passive hydro system done with a soilless medium.

I love the Hempy method as it's simple and you can either feed manually or setup a timer with water pump, sprinkler riser and drip hoses to water on a schedule. 

Here's a thread with the 'how to' https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/59705-hempy-collective.html


----------



## topfuel29 (Nov 4, 2008)

bambam123 said:


> i wanna make a homemade version of this but with a bigger tank
> SH Hydroponics, Inc. > DWC Basic Kit


DWC or bubbleponics <--Both are very easy
You can get all the parts you need at wal-mart.


----------



## theotherc (Nov 4, 2008)

Florida Girls is right, Hands down Hempy Buckets. I love them! I use 2 gallon buckets with a hole drilled about 2" up for the reserve. I am currently trying sunshine mix in hempy bucket, and I must say I am really liking it.


----------



## bambam123 (Nov 4, 2008)

i read the hempy bucket and i'm interested in doing that but i'm still a little confused on how to make it. Won't the water just fall out of the hole?


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 4, 2008)

yes, it will.

dwc for hydro beginners. great yields, easy maintenance.


----------



## bambam123 (Nov 4, 2008)

does anybody know where there is a good tutorial with pictures on how to make a dwc hydro grow


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Listen to the princess,I cut my teeth on DWC build a bubbler bro*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 4, 2008)

*The marijuana growers bible is downloadable on limewire.Pretty basic air pump hose 5 inch airstone 6 inch net pot and a 5 gallon bucket to hold it all together.Download the bible!!!!!*


----------



## Red Bull (Nov 4, 2008)

i searched and found this (++REP++ 4 RIU ppl) https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/22362-30-minute-6-plant-aero.html https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/18869-how-build-aero-setup.html this guy is one of many ppl on RIU that i would +++rep anytime. hope this gives you idea(s) of how to setup these or to be creative and create your own..


----------



## Florida Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

bambam123 said:


> i read the hempy bucket and i'm interested in doing that but i'm still a little confused on how to make it. Won't the water just fall out of the hole?



No... you drill the hole 2" from the bottom... which means you have a 2" reservoir for the roots to feast on. My experience is showing me the larger the container... the more inches you want at the bottom (larger pot...more roots).

I keep airstones in my external res. so it has plenty of oxygen...... with each watering you give the roots a good feed and the water coming down pushes the lower res water out the side hole.

It doesn't get much easier then Hempy. This grow I had a few problems..... but with hempy it's pretty easy to figure out what the problem is.

Here is a link to my first grow...which started out as 3 plants... but ended up with only 1 female... so the pics in this thread are my 1 girl. I grew Hempy...   https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/102084-shes-coming-down-today-i.html


----------



## topfuel29 (Nov 4, 2008)

BubblePonics DIY
Go to Wall-Mart
1- pack of Oasis Foam (the wet stuff) (Back in the crafts dept.)
1- plastic tote
1- Plastic tote Lid
1- Fish Pump
1- Fish Aquarium Air Stone
1- pack of Aquarium air pump hose

Drill some holes in the side of the tote for the air hose. (above the water Line)
Drill some holes in the lid for what ever size pots you want.
Hook it all up and Go.
Super Easy-- What ever works best for the individual.


----------



## bambam123 (Nov 4, 2008)

topfuel your setup seems very simple but i have a question that might sound stupid. How does the water get to the roots? Should the net pots be submerged in the water? I always thought they were supposed to be above


----------



## topfuel29 (Nov 4, 2008)

bambam123 said:


> topfuel your setup seems very simple but i have a question that might sound stupid. How does the water get to the roots? Should the net pots be submerged in the water? I always thought they were supposed to be above


My Cups, I don't have pots. I just bought some little tiny cheap plastic cups
and made some hole in the bottom. My "Cups" are about 1-1/4 inches under water.
as long as you have oxygen. I have 2 air stones on a double pump.


----------



## leggoeggo (Nov 5, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *Listen to the princess,I cut my teeth on DWC build a bubbler bro*


wait, whats the difference between DWC and bubbleponics? I thought they were the same...?

I'm about to put my girls in their system:
rubbermade tote
4 net pots
clay pellet
pump
2-4 airstones

whats that then??


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 5, 2008)

If u go Hydro go with a flood and drain and use pots to put ur plants in that way u can move them around as use need to. In a DWC one the plants get a few weeks old u can move them around very easily and if a pump goes out or the power trips then they will die of over watering. A drip system is kind of a pain in the ass for a first time grow so the only thing left is to go with the Flood/Drain. 

I woo read Al B.'s 2 week Harvest and read it front to back. Thats where i wood start, there is allot of great info in there and u will no what Im talking about when u read it. The flood and drain can get very exspensive if u go Big but keep it small and u will be OK.

I got all my stuff from the container store and home depot and spent a lil over $50. This is as easy as it gets


----------



## bambam123 (Nov 5, 2008)

i'm still trying to understand the concept of flood and drain. Where do u put the plants? why are there two buckets. I think i'll go with the dwc and use two pumps so incase one goes out the other one will be there


----------



## bambam123 (Nov 5, 2008)

what should i use as a medium hydroton rocks or rockwool or do i need both?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 5, 2008)

bambam123 said:


> what should i use as a medium hydroton rocks or rockwool or do i need both?



A 4 -6 inch rockwool cube in hydroton!!!!


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 6, 2008)

One bucket holds the water and the other one (clear container on top) holds the plants that are in pots. The water stays in the bottom bucket till the pump turns on. the pump moves water up to the top clear tub and waters the plants. There are 2 lines in the top tub ones for the pump to bring water to the plants and the other one is there for the over flow. This will keep it from going all over ur house floor.

All u have to do is build what i have show u and put ur plants in pots filled with hydrotun and 1" rock wall cube and ur done. U dont even have to use hydrotun, u can use perlite too, but i wood get the Big and Chunky kind that way it can stay in the pot better.

Please read Al. B's 2 week harvest it will make u understand. If u read this thread u will understand everything im telling u. Its tells u everything about flood and drain systems, what to use as medium, and how to use the system. 

If u have already read it then u need to read it again so when u ask ????? u know what u are talking about

Read first then ask ?????????????????


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 6, 2008)

I found this in Al B. 's threads this i what im talking about.

If u dig u will find it...............................

- Styl!st


----------



## doogleef (Nov 7, 2008)

Styl!st07 said:


> If u go Hydro go with a flood and drain and use pots to put ur plants in that way u can move them around as use need to. In a DWC one the plants get a few weeks old u can move them around very easily and if a pump goes out or the power trips then they will die of over watering. A drip system is kind of a pain in the ass for a first time grow so the only thing left is to go with the Flood/Drain.
> 
> I woo read Al B.'s 2 week Harvest and read it front to back. Thats where i wood start, there is allot of great info in there and u will no what Im talking about when u read it. The flood and drain can get very exspensive if u go Big but keep it small and u will be OK.
> 
> I got all my stuff from the container store and home depot and spent a lil over $50. This is as easy as it gets



Hey Stylist,

I like the mini f/d table you made there. Nice and simple. Did you get the flood/drain fittings at home depot? What is that second black thing in the bottom of you tub, air maybe? Thanks!


----------



## leggoeggo (Nov 7, 2008)

My Green explains a flood and drain really simply:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kBQbEjMpGA


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 7, 2008)

> leggoeggo said:
> 
> 
> > My Green explains a flood and drain really simply:
> ...


----------



## leggoeggo (Nov 7, 2008)

Styl!st07 said:


> > Thats not a flood and drain its a drip system.
> > drip system are the best way to go for a 1st time grower
> 
> 
> sorry, I picked the wrong clip, he starts to explain flood and drain for his flowering room here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dI6y8k2ZVxs (about half way through)


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 7, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Hey Stylist,
> 
> QUOTE] What is that second black thing in the bottom of you tub, air maybe? Thanks!


[/quote] 

The bigger pump ($15) with the hoes is to fill the flood table, the second lil pump ($10) with no hoes connected to it is the recycleing pump. This is to keep the nutes stired up, sum ppl say u dont have to have one but it only cost me 10 bucks to add that to my system. I like to make sure every thing is all mixed at all times. 

Im glad u like it, its very simple to put together.

I forgot to say that the only thing u might not find at home depot is the flood/drain connection, but if ur crafty u can rig sumthing together from the parts at home depot. 

But yes i did find those connections at the hydro store.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 7, 2008)

Cool. Thanks man. Nice little setup. Rep +. I could probably fit one of these next to my normal table and use it to flush 2-3 plants a time for the last couple weeks of their flowering cycle.


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 8, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Cool. Thanks man. Nice little setup. Rep +. I could probably fit one of these next to my normal table and use it to flush 2-3 plants a time for the last couple weeks of their flowering cycle.


Thanx for the rep buddy

U can do it !!!!!!!

I can fit aleast 6-12 pots (5 1/2") in my flood table but 12 is pushing it uless u do a SoG style grow and chop the lower 1/3 of the plant so they have elbow room. 

What happen to Bam Bam? R U STill Out Thr?

What have u desided my friend? do u need any more advice?

Good Luck with ur grow 

- Styl!st


----------



## bambam123 (Nov 22, 2008)

i'm going to go with the dwc but where can i get a good medium for it


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 23, 2008)

bambam123 said:


> i'm going to go with the dwc but where can i get a good medium for it


Any hydro shop,I even tore up rockwool cubes for one bubbler grow.I still use my 6in net pots and a 4in rockwool cube with hydroton rocks around it.Now that its winter im doing soil,Super Skunk.They are still in veg and stink up half my house.Ps you can use a 4in rockwool cube Just make small incisions in the bottom of the cube,makes it easier for the roots to grow.When youre not seeing growth in the plant its growing root structure.They will look like little ladders hanging from the bottom of the net pots.


----------



## Knally (Nov 24, 2008)

hey bambam 123, how ya' doin'?

I haven't been growing long, at least successfully. For most part I have a simple diy system. 

10 gallon tote with 6 gallons of nutrient, ph'd water
4 to 6 plants in 2 inch rockwool
3 inch net pots with hydroton medium
drippers
water pump
air pump
air wands
GH 3-part nutes + Cal-Mag and HydroGuard
2 2 ft. 4 bulb HO T5's

I had 5 failed grows in soil before putting together this simple system that has worked for 6 straight grows for me. I got everything at local stores except the nutrients and T5 lights. I have been impressed with the root development and size of my grows and yield per plant with it. I have added stand alon GH Waterfarms to flower I use the tote for vegetation.

I attached some pics of my last grow of Dutch Dragon and Strawberry Cough grown in the diy tote system.

Good luck. Go Green ... Grow


----------



## leggoeggo (Nov 24, 2008)

Awwwww I am dying to try growing strawberry cough


----------

